# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Águila perdicera

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hace tiempo que no subo ninguna foto, y ayer estuve haciendo algunas a dos ejemplares de águla perdicera, una hembra adulta (la de los colores más contrastados) y un macho joven, los dos preciosos; aquí tenéis algunas fotos:

Empiezo por la hembra adulta:







Y aquí, el macho joven:









Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),frfmfrfm (10-jun-2017),HUESITO (07-jun-2017),Jonasino (07-jun-2017),perdiguera (08-jun-2017),pietro (07-jun-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias. Impresionantes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias y esperamos más.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

¡Que colorido¡

----------

